
Ars Technica on the history of PLATO games - brianstorms
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/10/want-to-see-gamings-past-and-future-dive-into-the-educational-world-of-plato/
======
davelnewton
PLATO was awesome; I saw a demo when I was a kid (TRS-80 Model I days) and I
was blown away. I still remember parts of it--it definitely colored my view on
what was possible and interesting.

